# Sunny - Rescued from Coweta, but still needs help!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This is heartbreaking. His left paw also looks very inflamed. This poor baby boy. I hope he gets the help he needs.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG..........that just made me cry. How could someone have let him get to his point. That poor, poor boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you think he will survive this? This is just breaking my heart. I can barely look at his pic and then when I went to the Georgia Humane Society site there were even more upseting cases/pics. Does anyone have a mailing address that I can send a money order for Sunny? I'm sorry but I don't have the heart strength to look for it on the site tonight.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

The only address I could find on their website is:

Georgia Humane Society
c/o Michelle Humphries
PO Box 1627
Sharpsburg GA 30277

I believe Michelle is the president?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Spartan Mom said:


> The only address I could find on their website is:
> 
> Georgia Humane Society
> c/o Michelle Humphries
> ...


Thank you very much Spartan Mom. I'll see what I can do for Sunny.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Thank you very much Spartan Mom. I'll see what I can do for Sunny.


Thank you for your generosity. I saw an update this morning - they are just under half way to their goal. Sunny has been placed in a foster home that specializes in skin disease. He tolerated getting three baths yesterday. His foster mother says he's the worst she's treated in 20 years  Poor baby!

A new picture:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I cried for him last night - his pic just got to me. I hope that he is able to be cured and is feeling better very soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

This is so heartbreaking! Sunny will be in my prayers every night.
Praying someone will adopt him or foster him when he can be.

*ChipIn: Help Sunny!*

Here are some beautiful things people said:

I am currently not employed, have two kids, five dogs which two are fosters and two cats! If I can chipIn anyone could, I hope Sunny gets the chance he desirves. Thank you for what you do for these creatures of God. Digna Martinez 
Thank you for helping Sunny and all the others! Jessica Wood 
Thank you so much for all the work you do!!! You are my heroes!!! 
Samantha Warren 

We hope Sunny heals and gets better soon. Thank you for the work you do, Georgia Humane Society. Wes and Lindsay Foster Wesley Foster 
Thank you for the work you do. Jeanie Kilgour 

Help Sunny!
Organized by Georgia Humane Society 
1290302625000 
Help Sunny!

Help! We are raising funds ASAP forSunny! Sunny is a Golden Retriever mix rescued today from CowetaCounty Animal Control. He weighs about 30 - 35 pounds and should weighabout 50. He is approx 1-2 years old! We are raising money torehabilitate this poor baby boy!

We haven't seen such a severe case of secondary infection! It's more than just no hair, he has scabs and bloody wounds. Sunny has demodectic mange which requires Ivomectin to treat.


Sunny is in good spirits and had amedicated bath today along with some yummy puppy chow! He is namedSunny because in 4 months, his coat will be golden like the sun! 

Thanks for any help you can give us!
November 20 7:23pm
< Previous entries 

Powered by ChipInChipIn: The Easy Way to Collect Money. Learn more Help promote this event by posting
this widget on your own blog
Recent Comments
I am currently not employed, have two kids, five dogs which two are fosters and two cats! If I can chipIn anyone could, I hope Sunny gets the chance he desirves. Thank you for what you do for these c...
Digna Martinez
Thank you for helping Sunny and all the others!
Jessica Wood
Thank you so much for all the work you do!!! You are my heroes!!!
Samantha Warren
We hope Sunny heals and gets better soon. Thank you for the work you do, Georgia Humane Society. Wes and Lindsay Foster
Wesley Foster
Thank you for the work you do.
Jeanie Kilgour
view all
Subscribe via RSS 
Digg this ChipIn 
Save to del.icio.us 
Add to Facebook


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

bumping up for poor Sunny


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunny*

I emld. Georgia Humane Society to see if there is any update on Sunny and if he has a foster. 
*
I also found on Georgia Humane Society's Facebook Page that Sunny needs $100 more to reach the goal they need to treat him:

Welcome to Facebook* (Sunny on facebook)

*3 hours ago · View Feedback (35)Hide Feedback (35) · Share.Jane Stewart Laycock and 28 others like this...Candy Collins Keep the faith Sunny!about an hour ago · .Cathy Strait I think the GHS and Michelle are one of the true places I know a dog will be given rescue and above all, dignity.59 minutes ago · 2 peopleLoading... · .
Mark as SpamReport as AbuseGeorgia Humane Society We're almost there! Thanks to everyone that have donated to help Sunny!! We just need a little over $100 to meet our goal. If you can spare any amount, we are grateful for*

We're almost there! Thanks to everyone that have donated to help Sunny!! We just need a little over $100 to meet our goal. If you can spare any amount, we are grateful for any donation. 

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://georgiahumanesociety.chipin.com/help-sunny&h=6701c

5 hours ago · View Feedback (31)Hide Feedback (31) · Share.15 people like this...Georgia Humane Society Thanks, Marsha! Love the picture of Precious with her new family!4 hours ago · .Marsha McNair No, thank you Ga Humane. I'm a very thankful woman this eveing. Yep is a great picture, she won the doggie lottery for sure!!4 hours ago · .
Mark as SpamReport as AbuseGeorgia Humane Society Please Help Sunny! We're just a little under half way to our goal to pay for his treatment. Any amount donated is appreciated and will help us give the care that he needs. It will take months to get him well but he has a great attitude and tolerated getting three baths yesterday. He will need lots of baths before his ...treatment is done.

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://georgiahumanesociety.chipin.com/help-sunny&h=6701c
See More


*HERE IS THE CHIP-IN:

http://georgiahumanesociety.chipin.com/help-sunny
and email Michelle and let her know what you donated and how much for Sunny, or you can send her a msg. on Georgia Humane Society Facebook Page.
Here is mailing address if you 
don't have paypal.* Be sure to let Michelle know what you donated or sent, so they can start treatment

Georgia Humane Society
c/o Michelle Humphries
PO Box 1627
Sharpsburg GA 30277


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is reply I got from Michelle*

C's Mom and all:

I emld. Michelle to ask about Sunny and here is her reply:

Hi Karen,

Sunny is in a foster home with someone very experienced in treating dogs with severe mange. He's doing well and has a great attitude even though we know he's miserable. I'll be happy to keep you updated as he continues to heal. Thanks for checking on him. He's a real sweetie!

Michelle

[email protected]


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for the update Karen. Poor guy - just breaks my heart.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

I am comforted that Sunny is in a loving foster home!!

Sounds like he still needs donations for his HW treatment, if you can spread the word everyone!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Sunny's Chip In is at 110%

Yahoo!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathi*

*Kathi*
That is great news for Sunny!!!!

*C's Mom*
Michelle said she will give us updates if we want. YOu can email her to check on Sunny if you wish!
Michelle's email:
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another update on Sunny from Michelle!*

Another update from Michelle on Sunny:

Yes, he started on meds. Saturday and went to the vet today. He's on six different meds. now and will need weekly baths. The vet said he hasn't seen a case of mange this bad in 30 years. He's fighting for his life but we think he will make a full recovery. He's 1- 1 1/2 years old so he's still got his whole life ahead of him. I'll keep you posted as he recovers.


----------

